# DLA



## PleaseBaby

Weve been advised by Amelias consultant to apply for it for her which I was surprised about as Ive never thought of her as being 'disabled' and am sure we wont qualify. He reckons he has never written a supporting letter where the claim has failed, is it worth filling in the forms? They are very long and if its just going to result in a no theres not much point in wasting my time. 

Has anyone successfully appplied on their babies behalf? Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Lottie86

I haven't applied for it for a young baby yet as Iona is still in hospital and she needs to be out for at least 6wks before I can apply but I have been told it is very difficult to get for young babies as all babies need a lot of care and to get DLA they need to need significant amounts more care than a typical baby of their age. 

The DLA people will need supporting medical evidence of her 'issues' which mean she needs more care than other babies which you can either send in with the form or just send the form off and they can contact Amelia's medical people themselves to ask for proof.


----------



## AP

Alex recieves it in regards to her brain bleed. I dont know exactly what happened, but after I had a support worker help fill the forms, they requested a statement from neonatal. After this, we qualified.

I know if a baby goes home on oxygen you can apply but its such a grey area, this!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew's developmental delay wasn't initially obvious, so we didn't claim then. But once it was ascertained that he had a hearing loss (at 4m), we claimed and were awarded middle rate care DLA for him, on the basis that (1) we have to spend increased time face-to-face with him to help him develop and (2) we have to watch him more carefully, he won't react to a warning shout across the room in times of danger.

There's a thread over in the Parenting > Special Needs Support about people's experience of claiming DLA. I seem to be in the minority in that I found the forms okay and didn't have any problems with the claim.


----------



## bob2331

We were told by our community team that we could apply for DLA and i hated the itea because i dont class Harry as being disabled, however, they applied for us with the help on Harry's doc and because Harry was oxygen dependent, we were awarded it but above is correct, one of the ladies who was in with us also went home with an oxygen dependent baby at the same time as us and she wasnt awarded it x


----------



## PleaseBaby

Thanks ladies. Amelia has 2 IVH's a grade 3 and grade 4. What damage this has done is still unkown though as shes still so small. The doctor seems to think we should apply for her apnoea as were up 2/3 times a night where she stops breathing. I think I'll wait. The money would come in handy but I dont think I'm in the best place emotionally to fill in the forms, everythings still too raw x


----------



## AP

deleted


----------



## PleaseBaby

Shes got an appointment with neonatal friday so I think I'll ask them if they can help. I suppose as she gets older shes going to need things that we cant afford so if shes entitled then I should try my best for her. Thanks for your help x


----------



## Lottie86

So we can put things down even if we don't know they'll have an effect in the future? 
I had just assumed that I shouldn't put down Iona's 2 brain bleeds and PIE as we don't know if either of them will cause any issues in the future as I thought you could only put down things that were 'wrong' with them at that exact point in time that made them require extra care. Wondering now if perhaps I should put them on her form anyway along with everything else??


----------



## Marleysgirl

The DWP doesn't have a good reputation - I can just see them refusing a later claim caused by a neonatal bleed on the grounds "you didn't mention it before" ... But that may be my cynicism thinking that :D

Don't think I mentioned A's bleed when I claimed, but then again, mine was easy (deafness). A's special needs advisor says that she'll help complete his renewal claim that's due when he's 3 years old.


----------



## PleaseBaby

Update: Amelia has just been awarded high rate care. To say we are gobsmacked is an understatement. No fuss or anything. Just sent the forms in and 6 weeks later the money is in our account.

Feel a bit weird about it as it's 'confirmed' her problems to me, but at the end of the day it means Amelia will have a better quality of life and that can only be a good thing 

Thanks for all your help ladies x


----------



## Marleysgirl

That's good news.

Remember to tell HMRC, as you will now be entitled to increased Child Tax Credit (there is a disability element); and also consider applying for Carers' Allowance (which pays out if your child gets middle or high rate care DLA). It may sound a little mercenary, but you are entitled to it all.


----------



## AP

Pleasebaby I could have written your update back when we applied. I had to call them and ask them if they had made a mistake. But it has helped a great deal.


----------

